# Το λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

Πέρυσι, στην περίοδο του προεκλογικού πυρετού (19/09/2009), ο Δημήτρης Γκιώνης της Ελευθεροτυπίας είχε αφιερώσει τα σαββατιάτικα Διαχρονικά του στον λαογράφο Θανάση Φωτιάδη (1921-89), συγγραφέα των περίφημων βιβλίων _Το λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες_ (ΗΤΟΙ ΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΕΡΠΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΜΕΣΩΣ ΩΦΕΛΙΜΟΙ, ΕΝΔΕΛΕΧΩΣ ΕΡΑΝΙΣΘΕΙΣΑΙ, ΧΑΡΙΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΧΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΠΡΟΟΔΟΥ, ΦΙΛΟΣΚΩΜΟΝΟΣ, ΦΙΛΟΓΛΩΣΣΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΡΗΞΙΚΕΛΕΥΘΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣΜΟΥ) και _Το περιβόλι με τους μαργαρίτες_. Διαβάστε τι γράφει γι’ αυτά ο Γκιώνης:








|





*Υπό... «δενδροστοιχίαν ανεμώνων»*

Γνωρίζετε ότι: «Τα λουτρά της Ικαρίας είναι πολύ ραδιούργα»; Ότι «Η δεσποινίς αυτή έχει στο σπίτι της μπάνιο με θερμοσύμφωνα»; Ότι «Με το κεφάλι ψηλά, με θάρρος και με πίστιν πέσαμεν εις το πεδίον των μαχών για να σώσουμε τα κεφάλια μας»; Ότι «Βαρύτης είναι ένα πράγμα που πηγαίνει πάντοτε προς τα κάτω»;

Έχετε διαβάσει ότι: «Οι δυο ερασταί περιεπάτουν υπό δενδροστοιχίαν ανεμώνων»; Ότι «Ο πατήρ του Ναπολέοντος του Α' ήταν ο Ναπολέων 0»; Ότι «Ο Λουδοβίκος 16ος καρατομήθηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1792»; Ότι «Το αεροπλάνο είναι μια συσκευή αεροπορική και ιπτάμενη»; Ότι «Η Ιωάννα της Λωρραίνης κατέλαβε την Ορλεάνη το 1429. Λίγο μετά έγινε παρθένος»;

*Αλιέας βαρβαρισμών*

Αυτούς και άλλους γλωσσικούς βαρβαρισμούς αλίευσε από τον ημερήσιο ή περιοδικό Τύπο, γραπτά εξετάσεων, βιβλία, επιστολές, τετράδια, σχολικά εγχειρίδια και προφορικό λόγο ο Θανάσης Φωτιάδης και τους παρουσίασε σ' ένα βιβλιαράκι με τίτλο «Το λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες» που κυκλοφόρησε το 1965. Ένα χρόνο αργότερα έβγαλε τη συνέχεια «Το περιβόλι με τους μαργαρίτες» (και τα δυο απ' τις εκδόσεις Γρηγόρη), που είχαν μεγάλη απήχηση. Ήταν μια αντίδραση στην πνευματική και πολιτιστική υπανάπτυξη αυτού του τόπου - κάτι που τον απασχολούσε ώς το τέλος του.

[…]

Στο ευρύτερο αναγνωστικό κοινό ο Θανάσης Φωτιάδης έγινε γνωστός με το βιβλίο του «Καραγκιόζης ο πρόσφυγας», έναν επιβλητικό τόμο 520 σελίδων μεγάλου σχήματος, με πλούσια εικονογράφηση - προσφορά στο λαϊκό θέατρο σκιών - που κυκλοφόρησε το 1977 από τις εκδόσεις Gutenberg, «Αφιερωμένο στον ελληνικό και τον τούρκικο λαό, που κοινή τύχη αδελφώνει, στο γεωγραφικό και ιστορικό χώρο...»

[…] Αφήνει πίσω, πέρα απ' ό,τι άλλο σχεδίαζε και δεν πρόλαβε να πραγματοποιήσει, ένα πλούσιο έργο –εκδιδόμενο και ανέκδοτο– που, στο μέτρο του δυνατού, φροντίζει ο γιος του Χρήστος, ο οποίος έβγαλε το 2006 κι ένα δικό του «Μπαχτσέ με τους μαργαρίτες» (εκδ. Ελληνικά Γράμματα).

Να κλείσω τη σύντομη αυτή αναφορά στον Θανάση Φωτιάδη με μερικούς ακόμη από τους «μαργαρίτες» που συνέλεξε:

«Επιβήτωρ λεωφορείου». «Και τώρα περνούν εκείνοι που έδωσαν τη ζωή τους για την πατρίδα». «Οι καιροί αλλάζουν, το δίκαιον όμως μένει πάντοτε υπέρ του δικαίου». «Δεν πρέπει να κλέβουμε, διότι δεν έχει ανάγκη ο πλησίον μας να τον κλέβουν». «Ετερον επ' άπειρον».​
Στο _Φιστίκι_, περιοδικό της Αίγινας που εκδίδει ο Δημήτρης Σαραντάκος, στο τεύχος 26 βρίσκω να έχει δημοσιευτεί υπό τον τίτλο _Το λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες_ μια χορταστική συλλογή με μαργαριτάρια από τα ΜΜΕ (όπως «Κάποια αλλαγή ήρθε αλλά καλπάζει με ρυθμό χελώνας») αλλά και από τον «πρώτο πολίτη τους», που αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι ο δήμαρχος της Αίγινας.




Το 1994 κυκλοφόρησε από τις εκδόσεις Γνώση το _Είτε παίδες Ελλήνων, είτε παίδες βαρβάρων – Και τα δύο δε γίνεται_ του Δημήτρη Ν. Μαρκόπουλου. Από το βιβλίο αυτό κυκλοφορούν πολλά ξεκαρδιστικά λάθη στο διαδίκτυο. Αρκεί να ψάξετε π.χ. για το «Πρωτεύουσα της Κεϋλάνης είναι η Λιπτον Τι».




Ακολούθησε το 1998 το _Μα, είναι δυνατόν;_ (συγγραφείς: Ν.Δ. & Δ.Μ. Μαρκόπουλοι — ναι, έτσι— εκδότης: Αυγουστής Σασόφωνος). «Μια γυναίκα επίτοκος είναι γεμάτη με επιτόκια. Πάντως το γεννητούρι δεν διατρέχει κανέναν κίνδυνο».

Σ’αυτή τη σελίδα του μπλογκ του ο Ν. Σαραντάκος παρουσιάζει μαζί τους μαργαρίτες και τις μαργαρίτες, αλλά όχι το λιβάδι. Είπε όμως φίλος σήμερα την καλύτερη ατάκα:
— Το λιβάδι με -ι- ή με -ει-;
— Εξαρτάται από τα ζώα που βόσκουν εκεί.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 23, 2010)

Πέρα από τη γλωσσική αξία της παραπάνω ανάρτησης που είναι σίγουρα σπουδαία... εγώ να αναρωτηθώ: Είναι η μαργαρίτα ή ο μαργαρίτας; Κατά το είναι ο γίγαντας ή η γίγαντα, ο λουκουμάς ή η λουκουμάδα, ο/η/το γιαούρτι/-η; Και ούτω καθεξής... 

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τ' αυτιά μου έχουν ακούσει εκφράσεις τύπου: Ωραίες οι γίγαντες και Νόστιμες οι λουκουμάδες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είπε όμως φίλος σήμερα την καλύτερη ατάκα:
> — Το λιβάδι με -ι- ή με -ει-;
> — Εξαρτάται από τα ζώα που βόσκουν εκεί.





azimuthios said:


> ...εγώ να αναρωτηθώ: Είναι η μαργαρίτα ή ο μαργαρίτας; Κατά το είναι ο γίγαντας ή η γίγαντα, ο λουκουμάς ή η λουκουμάδα, ο/η/το γιαούρτι/-η; Και ούτω καθεξής...
> Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τ' αυτιά μου έχουν ακούσει εκφράσεις τύπου: Ωραίες οι γίγαντες και Νόστιμες οι λουκουμάδες...


Για να συνεχίσω το τριγωνάκι επιστρέφοντας εκεί όπου τελείωσε η πρώτη πάσα το πρώτο τσιτάτο, εξαρτάται μάλλον από το πόσο πολύ πεινάει κανείς...


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Είναι η μαργαρίτα ή ο μαργαρίτας;



Γι' αυτό έστειλα στον Σαραντάκο (νομίζω, τα λέει): Ο μαργαρίτης είναι το μαργαριτάρι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> [...]Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τ' αυτιά μου έχουν ακούσει εκφράσεις τύπου: Ωραίες οι γίγαντες και Νόστιμες οι λουκουμάδες...


 
Τρικαλιστί, οι κεφτέδες > η κεφτέδα (και η κεφτεδούλα αντί του κεφτεδακίου, χωρίς πλάκα), 
για να ικανοποιηθούν και οι σαρκοφάγοι πεινώντες.;)
Και βέβαια, η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι: κεφτέδες μι ζμί (με ζουμί, σάλτσα) ή κεφτέδες ουδέτσι (σκέτοι);


----------



## StellaP (Jun 23, 2010)

Εγώ έχω ακούσει και κεφτέδες τηγανητές.


----------



## sarant (Jun 23, 2010)

Τρικαλιστί, όπως είπαμε: καλό παιδί, αλλά πίνει πολλές τσιγάρες.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2010)

Μα, πολλές τσιγάρες πρέπει να πίνεις για να λες τον κεφτέ, κεφτέδα και τον λουκουμά, λουκουμάδα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2011)

Μια σημερινή συζήτηση σχετικά με τη μεταφορά του εξωτικού για τον Έλληνα αναγνώστη, την αξία των υποσημειώσεων κλπ αιώνια θέματα, μού θύμισε μία από τις μεγαλύτερες  αναπάντητες γλωσσικές απορίες μου:

Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής συγγραφέας εδώ;






Είναι από το κεφάλαιο του «Λιβαδιού με τους Μαργαρίτες» για την ποίηση (όπου φιλοξενούνται διάφορες γραφικότητες) και θυμάμαι ότι ακόμη και τότε που το πρωτοδιάβασα, μαθητής ακόμη, με είχε παραξενέψει επειδή δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω πού βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα.

Πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να έχει μεταφραστεί (ή να έχει γραφτεί, δεν είναι σαφές) ένα ποίημα που περιγράφει αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα που περιγράφει; Να συμφωνήσω ότι είναι ίσως άκομψη η ένδειξη των υποσημειώσεων και θα έπρεπε απλώς να συνοδεύουν σεμνά το κείμενο. Εντάξει. Αλλά, στο λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες, γιατί;


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να συμφωνήσω ότι είναι ίσως άκομψη η ένδειξη των υποσημειώσεων και θα έπρεπε απλώς να συνοδεύουν σεμνά το κείμενο. Εντάξει. Αλλά, στο λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες, γιατί;


Επειδή υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να καταστρέψεις ένα ποίημα. Ιδίως ένα ποίημα. Και η αισθητική του παίζει το ρόλο της. Θα μπορούσε να είναι ποίημα γεμάτο φτιαχτές λέξεις, σαν το _Jabberwocky_ του Λούις Κάρολ. Αλλά δεν το στολίζεις με νουμεράκια. Σαν το σχόλιο που είχα κάνει για τη _Νέα Ομιλία_ σαν απόδοση της _Newspeak_: «δεν έχει καταλάβει τι εστί Newspeak». Ή όποιος έκανε τέτοια στίξη στη _Niña de los Peines_ δεν ήξερε τι εστί ποίηση.


----------



## Irini (Feb 4, 2011)

sarant said:


> Τρικαλιστί, όπως είπαμε: καλό παιδί, αλλά πίνει πολλές τσιγάρες.



Υπάρχει και η προφορά -που εγώ την ξέρω μόνο απ' το Λιτόχωρο (δεν ξέρω πόσο διαδεδομένη είναι) - του αρσενικού άρθρου στην ονομαστική. Το "ο" γίνεται "ι". Κι έχεις και την σπιτονοικοκυρά που όλο για τους γιούς της μιλάει και να σου "Ι Γιώργ'ς" και να σου "ι Κώστ'ς" και εσύ να έχεις βρώμικο μυαλό που να φτάσει σε επίπεδο gutter θέλει ανύψωση και να προσπαθείς να κρατηθείς.

Για να μην θυμηθώ το "εφαγ*ά*μεν δε πληρωσ*ά*μεν"


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2011)

Ωραίο θέμα.
Όταν είχα ανεβάσει τη σελίδα για το Λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες (αναδημοσιεύοντας τη στήλη του Φιστικιού), μου είχε στείλει ένα ευγενέστατο ηλεμήνυμα ο γιος του Φωτιάδη, ότι ο τίτλος πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε από τον πατέρα του. Ο ίδιος έχει βγάλει κι ένα τρίτο βιβλίο "Το ... με τους μαργαρίτες" (μου διαφεύγει ο τίτλος).

Το περίεργο με εκείνο το ποστ στο οποίο παρέπεμψε ο Νίκελ είναι ότι σε ελληνικά κείμενα το μαργαρίτης με τη σημασία του χοντρού λάθους καταγράφεται αρκετά χρόνια νωρίτερα από το γαλλ. perle με την ίδια σημασία.


----------

